# Red Fronted Kakariki- URGENT



## budgieaviary (Oct 22, 2014)

I am considering accepting an offer for a free hand raised baby Kakariki male that only has one eye due to an incident in the first few days after he hatched, he has only known life through one eye and keeps up with his siblings fine. Because of this defect they are not able to sell him, no one wants him. I received the phone call today asking whether I would be willing to take the bird on, or the other option was to have him put down. I have no experience with this species so don't want to be irresponsible and do the wrong thing by bringing the bird into a situation such as mine where I know nothing about them... but then again I would feel guilty and heartbroken if he was put down. 

I am hoping somebody on here knows what Kakariki's are like as pets, I cannot find any helpful information other than they bite all the time and hate being touched? He is hand raised though and from the photos I've seen he loves to cuddle. 

the sooner the replies the better, I will have to make the decision in a very short time period.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi I'm just on my way home but will reply properly shortly. I have a kakariki - are you NSW based?


----------



## budgieaviary (Oct 22, 2014)

Niamhf said:


> Hi I'm just on my way home but will reply properly shortly. I have a kakariki - are you NSW based?


yes I am


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi! I don't own a kakariki, but I want to help. 
Kakarikis Parrot Parrakeet Parrots - breeding - pet - talking
This website has some basics on them as pets. Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------

